# Sunroom to Funroom



## pyper (Jul 1, 2009)

Nice job.

I was shocked when I saw the 2nd picture after seeing the first. I was expecting just some plywood or something, not those cool laminated beams.

In the future you might want to put matching trim on the interior openings (to match the door to the outside). Just a thought.


----------



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

I love the curved Lam beams! Look great. dorf dude...


----------



## Terrick (Mar 11, 2011)

shumakerscott said:


> I love the curved Lam beams! Look great. dorf dude...


Nice architecture... Is this already made and you have bought it or you have got it get fixed by yourself? I want to know more about this work.


----------



## kitchendweller (May 12, 2011)

*sunroom*

I really like the curve as well. That was an interesting idea! And the fireplace is definitely a nice, cozy touch. I recently had a sunroom added to my home. Although mine doesnt have the curvature, my home improvement NJ contractor let me have customized window configuration and some other custom detailing. It's now my favorite room!


----------



## DIY_Diva (Mar 29, 2011)

Those curved windows are beautiful! I'd love to be able to do something like that with our mud room (ugly name for a back porch room in a 19th century house).


----------



## amyevans (Feb 25, 2011)

Amazing, it looks like a completely different room! Love the curved walls, it looks very cosy


----------

